# sex with seperated husband



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am in a little bit of a pickle. After my husband was home during my daughters university graduation I had sex with my husband. We have been seperated for three months due to his lies and deceit regarding internet dating profiles and having received oral sex from a man. (long story see other threads). I really was in need of sex and so was he. I know this is not really advisable but I did it because I needed sex that night. Now we have to meet on Saturday to prepare out summer home for renters and he wants me to stay over Saturday night. I am afraid I will end up in bed again! I am due to work abroad starting August and I am in the process of filling out my immigration papers...so what the hell am I doing? I am confused but he still wants me and I have very mixed emotions. He had hurt me so bad but yet I had sex with him? and it was good....help!


----------

